# Pyometra



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I wanted to share my latest experience with you all to hopefully help others.

About 3 weeks ago now Olive went off her food, had a bad tummy and started shaking. We took her to the vets emergancy who looked her all over and thought it was a bug.

We took her home that night and for 3 days she was fine. 

On the Thursday night I picked her up from my mums who has her for my while I am at work and she didnt even greet me. No bum wiggles no happy hello growls.

I knew something was wrong - she then couldnt make the jump into the car.

I took her home and she was visited by my dad and mum who were worried about her. She didnt even get off the sofa.

She was rushed to the Royal Vet Collage here in the UK where she was put on a drip and given an ultra sound.

They kept her in and found she had an infection in her uterous called Pyometra which is common in female dogs. there is 3 types - open where there is discharge, type 2 is closed type and is most dangerous where there are no signs and the 3rd is a later one caused once spayed. 

Olive had type 2 - no signs at all that there was a problem other than her physical reaction the the pain she must have been in.

She was rushed into theatre and had her womb, ovaries and uterous removed in a serious opperation.

She is now recovering but please be aware of this horrible infection as it is life threatening. It happens around 9-12 weeks after a season and young dogs are known to get it.

Please keep an eye on your girls. we were lucky to catch it when we did.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing your experience oliveJosh, we all really benefit.

I very much hope that Olive makes a speedy recovery and is ready to have V adventures again soon 

Best of luck,
Chloe


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

That is scary. Thank you for posting, I did not really think this was something a younger pup would get and our girl should be coming into her first heat soon. 

Hoping for a quick, easy and full recovery for Olive.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Olive's ordeal! Thinking good thoughts for her and you too. May her recovery be quick. Thank you for taking the time to educate the forum members...scary stuff! Blue and Mac send hugs and kisses to Olive. Take care and keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope Olive is back to zooming around, and feeling V-like soon!

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Positive thoughts and tail wags from Oregon!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey OliveJosh12 - how is the little lady Olive doing with her surgery recovery? Hope all is going well!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry! Poor little Olive! Update us when you can.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Top Post oJ12,

Hope your girl is on the mend 

A post like this could save another V someday 

Hobbsy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor baby!! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
I didnt really know anything about it so wanted other people with female Vs to be aware of the dangers. I was also against spaying her but this saved her life.

She is basically fully recovered now and back to her ginger ninger ways. When she was ill she weighed just 18.30kg and I weighed her yesterday she is now 19.15kg the most she has even been. She isnt a big V - very petite. 

thank you for your kind words and well wishes - Love Olive


----------

